# Episcia Growers?



## Ladyslipper2020 (May 3, 2011)

Hi, are there any Episcia growers on this board who live in Canada? I would like to perhaps trade growing information etc?

Regards, m


----------



## nikv (May 3, 2011)

I'm not Canadian, but I used to grow them in the same conditions as for African Violets. They seemed to thrive under those conditions.


----------

